# 2020 blue wave 2200 classic



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS BLUE WAVE BOAT IS A GREAT BOAT HAS LOTS STORAGE, PLENTY FISHING ROOM , F150 YAMAHA MOTOR, JACK PLATE, LARGE DECK DRAIN, INSULATED BOAXES, READY TO GO FISHING CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY . $46,998.00:texasflag


----------

